# New Baby 'Skinny Pigs' (Hairless Cavies)



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

2 days old and doing really well, here they are.
Sow


















Boar 1 (Hairy Harry cos he has a bit of hair on his face)


















Boar 2


















and with mum









Another Litter
Skinny Sow




































Gene Carrier Sows
1








2









Gene Carrier Boar


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

wow, i've never seen a skinny pig!


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh they are gorgeous, not seen them before, seen hairless rats.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

they are rather cute not my thing but cute :flrt:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

How come they have no hair?


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Andy said:


> How come they have no hair?


Because they're Hairless lol, they have been bred to be hairless.

There aren't many in this country at the moment, but they make fantastic friendly pets.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are lovely. I like the last picture of the one with the little black body, its so cute :flrt:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

:O omg sooo cute never seen anything like that before:O
much would you pay for one of those??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* SOOOO cute! Loving the little tri colored nekkid sow.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

how much are they


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

They sell for between £100 - £150


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

thats kinda cool iv never seen them befor and am highly allergic to guinnypigs wonder if im allergic to them?


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

awwww they look great


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

They are very strange!! 


> ichis-mom-thats kinda cool iv never seen them befor and am highly allergic to guinnypigs wonder if im allergic to them?


Me to they are the ONLY thing i'm allergic to which i was gutted about coz i loved keeping them. Apparently it's coz they have hair rather than fur (that's what i got told anyway).


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Freaky!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!:flrt: I want the gene carrier boar sooooo much! :flrt:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

New pics at 10 days old

Sow 









Boar 1 (RESERVED)









Boar 2


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have to keep them indoors due to their lack of fur?My four boars enjoy grazing on grass outside as well as guinea pig food so im just wondering about any difference in dietary needs?


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

They do go outside for a while in the warm weather - in the shade of course or with sun cream on !


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

they look sooooooo cute just like my rex rats


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

SO CUTE :flrt:
ind
xxx


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

there suppose to be between £80 - £140 very expensive for a guinea pig. I have been looking for one for ages but have had no luck


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Why do they cost so much? Do they take extra care in breeding (eg like hairless rats having lactation issues)?

I assume they cost the same to rear.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Why do they cost so much? Do they take extra care in breeding (eg like hairless rats having lactation issues)?
> 
> I assume they cost the same to rear.


 
I'd like to know too. I know they are banned completely from ALL guinea pig shows. People will be banned if they just bring them to a show in a box and not be involved in the show.
Word of warning for those who'd think with that price that they can be shown. They can not.
The Cavie Club has banned them, and will not be getting any form of pet status at their shows either.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

The price is usually raised to deter just anyone wanting to work on them and to ensure that those interested are serious. Then of course a thorough vetting procedure should be carried out to ensure the correct homes are coming forward. 

They're not really my thing but congratulations on the litter and any future plans, also well done on using a carrier because that is of vital importance when improving the breed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You can see whether a home is serious or not without charging 15 times as much as a regular guinea pig for them. If it was to ensure a good home, surely they'd charge the same for hairy pigs? :lol2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah I sort of agree actually. I suppose i'm just trying to think of a viable reason..

I suppose you could say they are more expensive to rear for the sheer reason that purchasing suitable stock is more expensive! And skinnies have to be kept indoors or in heated sheds/outbuildings which wouldn't be necessary with normal pigs. So yes I guess they are more expensive to rear.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep - that's what I meant, I wasn't suggesting someone shouldn't charge that amount if they _need_ to (eg vets bills or their breeder stung them for a fortune etc) but I just wondered if there was a viable reason other than profit.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Why do they cost so much? Do they take extra care in breeding (eg like hairless rats having lactation issues)?
> 
> I assume they cost the same to rear.


 why do royal python morphs cost thousands? why did enigma leopard geckos cost thousands 2 begin with?
its the way with new animals supply and demand if there are only a few around then a higher price commands due to people willing to pay that much for them.
where as new royal morphs are extortionate in my opinion, these are in a price bracket that many people wouldnt mind paying for due to the unusualness of them: victory:
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ps im also only highly allergic to guinea pigs.... how strange that many people seem to be. would also like to knoow if the hairlessness stops the allergys.
stu


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> Gene Carrier Boar
> image


i WANT this one! :mf_dribble:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> why do royal python morphs cost thousands? why did enigma leopard geckos cost thousands 2 begin with?
> its the way with new animals supply and demand if there are only a few around then a higher price commands due to people willing to pay that much for them.
> where as new royal morphs are extortionate in my opinion, these are in a price bracket that many people wouldnt mind paying for due to the unusualness of them: victory:
> stu


Aaah well, that's something I'd have no experience of, as I, along with most other rat breeders, dont charge extra for a "rare" variety as I only charge to cover the costs of rearing a litter, not to make a profit. In fact I regularly make a loss :lol2:

Breeding isn't a business for me, I understand that to some people it is, and that is the joy of choosing a breeder that matches your own ethics. I wouldn't pay £150 for a rare rat because I know at least £130 of that is lining someone's pocket.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Aaah well, that's something I'd have no experience of, as I, along with most other rat breeders, dont charge extra for a "rare" variety as I only charge to cover the costs of rearing a litter, not to make a profit. In fact I regularly make a loss :lol2:
> 
> *Breeding isn't a business for me*, I understand that to some people it is, and that is the joy of choosing a breeder that matches your own ethics. I wouldn't pay £150 for a rare rat *because I know at least £130 of that is lining someone's pocket*.


Yup, and bet they are not paying any tax on it either.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Cute, but very pricey. Think I'll stick with the naked ratties........


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Soo cute! Crongrats on the litter they look adorable, i know they are pretty rare because I spent ages looking for some a few months back.


----------

